

TestFlight SDK Released - dmpatierno
https://testflightapp.com/sdk/

======
olivercameron
Previous to TestFlight, life was ridiculously painful for an iPhone developer
to beta test apps. I wish they'd charge me, it's that good. I'd probably pay
at least $100 a month.

~~~
clemesha
I've heard a lot of praise for Testflight, and now we have people proclaiming
"I wish they'd charge me". What's the catch - or put in a better way, what's
their business model?

~~~
nolanbrown23
Gathering device UDIDs and offering beta testers on a platter to those that
pay.

------
davepeck
These guys are killing it. Going to bake this in to my next test release of
GetCloak for iOS.

One feature I'm particularly jazzed about is the logging capture support. It
is so painful to explain to test users how to capture logs on iOS!

------
timeuser
Can this be used in a release distribution app or only beta test ad hoc apps?
It sounds like it's only for test distribution, which is cool, but reporting
on distribution apps would be nice.

~~~
alastairpat
I'd be very interested to know this as well.

I'm yet to use their framework, but am going to integrate it into my next
project and these reporting features look _very_ attractive from a production
perspective - and for free!

Does anybody know their business model? It's such a good idea but I have no
idea how it wouldn't be making massive losses.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
There was some sort of announcement (that I can't seem to find) that it is
free for developers and that they plan on charging for some sort of enterprise
version.

This blurb on TC briefly mentions a little bit about it:
<http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/20/testflight/>

------
daniel_levine
Huge fan of the TestFlight App, helps me test out lots of startups' products.
Also a huge help to the startups themselves and I think the SDK will be
another great step.

------
scraplab
I've just installed this in an app I'm working on. It's amazing stuff. I don't
know how they continue to offer all this for free. Waiting to be bought by
Apple perhaps?

------
marcomonteiro
I've been using it since the first beta and it's a huge help especially when
working with beta testers who aren't tech savvy enough to send back crash
reports or to clearly explain what they're doing when they experience issues.

------
nhangen
This product is so amazing that it makes iOS provisioning and ad hoc
distribution look professional, and that's saying a lot. Huge fan of this
service.

------
ashishg
So awesome. Used them during our beta testing too and it was seamless.

------
lordmatty
TestFlight are doing excellent work - congrats guys!

------
foobarbazetc
What's the catch?

